# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  blizna po poparzeniu

## justa22

Wczoraj poparzylam sie goracym tluszczem, chlapnął mi na ręke, dzisiaj na maksa to piecze, ale boję się ze zostanie po tym blizna, bo zrobila się paskudna rana  :Frown:  da się jakoś zapobiec zobieniu się blizny?

----------


## Luciana

A w jakim miejscu na ręce masz to oparzenie? Są sposoby, ale musisz poczekać, żeby się dobrze zagoiła.

----------


## justa22

troche wyżej niż nadgarstek, rana się już chyba wygoila ale niestety blizna jest :/ jakie sposoby najlepsze żeby się pozbyć jej?

----------


## Luciana

Ja bym spróbowała z plastrami silikonowymi. Sama używałam sutricon i ładnie goją blizny, a nie przeszkadzają w normalnym funkcjonowaniu. Słyszałaś o nich?

----------


## justa22

plastry sutricon zakupione, to dopiero parę tygodni naklejania, moje wrazenia sa pozytywne, łatwo się ich używa, jeden przyklejam kilka dni i też dobrze sie trzyma, powoli zaczyna być widać efekty

----------


## Naturalis

W przypadku podrażnień, polecam Naturalis Superactive, który zawiera śluz ślimaka. Dzięki niemu ślimaki zabezpieczają i regenerują swoje delikatne tkanki, które podczas poruszania się po twardej powierzchni ulegają uszkodzeniu.

Naturalis | NATURALIS Superactive krem ze śluzem ślimaka dzień/noc

----------


## justa22

próbowałam kremów i maści ale nei było aż tak dużego efektu jakbym chciala, plastry za to sprawdziły się świetnie, blizna jet już mało widoczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kremy i maści nie zawsze pomogą, zależy w jakim stanie sa Twoje blizny, ja moje blizny usuwałam w klinice Mediart clinic w Poznaniu i teraz one sa niewidoczne i rewelacyjnie moje ciało wygląda bez nich  :Smile:

----------


## justa22

mi akurat pomogły a lepiej spróbować z tym i zobaczyć jaki będzie efekt , zawsze to tańsza opcja i do tego bezbolesna w przeciwieństwie do laseru

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih atas postingan anda

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih banyak

----------


## mborowikowy

może bepantenem smarować?

----------


## Kachna_

A takie plastry na stare blizny też działają? Takie całkowicie wygojone mam na myśli, co mają kilka miesięcy już.

----------


## memira

Też słyszałam o tych plastrach ale mi farmaceutka w aptece podpowiedziała żeby spróbować olejku bio-oil bo tez mam taką niewielką bliznę po oparzeniu. Olejek kojarzy mi się bardziej z profilaktyką i smarowaniem ciała w ciąży zapobiegawczo przy rozstępach ale okazuje się że na takie drobne blizny też skutecznie działa

----------


## Kachna_

Na olejki jestem uczulona, dlatego te plastry mnie zainteresowały. Ktoś coś?

----------


## olikom

Są różne kremy, ale najlepiej isc do dermatologa, on ci dokladnie poradzi co najlpeiej zrobic  :Smile:

----------


## myaa

Mi poradziła farmaceutka smarować takie miejsce olejkiem bio-oil, podobno ona ma takie działanie że wygładza i spłyca wszelkie blizny a najlepsze efekty są jak zacznie się go stosować tuż po zagojeniu ranki

----------


## caprio

> A takie plastry na stare blizny też działają? Takie całkowicie wygojone mam na myśli, co mają kilka miesięcy już.


Jak najbardziej, nawet na kilkuletnie można sutricon naklejać. Tyle że kuracja wtedy trwa dłużej.

----------


## samonka

> Na olejki jestem uczulona, dlatego te plastry mnie zainteresowały. Ktoś coś?


Plastry są skuteczne, serio. Potrzeba czasu, w tydzień się nic nie zdąży zregenerować, ale w 2-3 miesiące regularnego stosowania już owszem. Osobiście też stosowałam sutricon, są najcieńsze na rynku, wygodnie sie je nosi/

----------


## blanka9

Plastry na prawdę sa bardzo skuteczne, tych o których piszesz nie znam ale u mnie sprawdza się plaster contractubex, blizna robi się gładziutka, nie ma zgrubień,  plaster zapobiega przerostom. Na prawdę już w tej chwili jestem zadowolona z efektu. No i co fajne to, że plaster nakleja się tylko na noc.

----------


## Kachna_

Ja za to nie znam tych, które wspominasz Ty... @caprio, a te z Sutricon to gdzie kupię? Normalnie w aptece? Ostatnio zgadałam się ze znajomą i bardzo sobie chwaliła, bo jej lekarz polecił po cesarce, ale gapa jestem i nie dopytałam o taki szczegół.  :Big Grin:

----------


## caprio

Ja kupowałam w aptece internetowej, bo do osiedlowej rzadko zaglądam, ale pewnie w każdej kupisz sutricon, w końcu to najbardziej znane plastry silikonowe.

----------


## Kachna_

Dziękuję, zamówiłam sobie przez net i czekam na nie właśnie. Na pewno napiszę o wrażeniach i efektach, jak tylko je zauważę. Nie mogę się doczekać już!  :Smile:

----------


## ulka22

Bolu po goracym tluszczu chyba nie da sie zapomniec. Mnie oblal kolega podczas pracy wakacyjnej nad morzem w smażalni. Blizna na rece pozostala wlasciwie do zeszlego msca. Po 10 latach wygladzilam ja laserem w Centrum Medycznym Bieńkowski. Fakt - przyzwyczailam sie do niej, ale nie chcialam zaczynac nowej drogi zycia z taka nieestetyczna pamiatka ;p

----------


## kloniczek

Ja z kolei naklejam plastry contartubex , plaster reguluje proces bliznowacenia, zapobiegając powstawaniu przerosłych blizn, zmiękcza i wygładza. Plaster nakleja się tylko na noc i wtedy najbardziej działa.

----------


## telmaa

> Mi poradziła farmaceutka smarować takie miejsce olejkiem bio-oil, podobno on ma takie działanie że wygładza i spłyca wszelkie blizny a najlepsze efekty są jak zacznie się go stosować tuż po zagojeniu ranki


Zgadza się ale ja smarowałam też starą bliznę na łokciu po wypadku na rowerze i też została mi tylko maluśka kreseczka po niej, więc jak coś przegapiłaś albo nie wiedziałaś że można się w ten sposób jej pozbyć to możesz zacząć smarować ją w każdej chwili, wiadomo że lepiej działa na świeże ale uważam że każdy moment jest dobry bo zawsze coś pomoże

----------


## mruczka

Te plastry sa bardzo skuteczne, jak tylko rana się zagoi można zacząć je naklejać, im wcześniej tym lepsze efekty, contractubex tylko na noc się nakleja i wtedy plaster działa najbardziej intensywnie , zapobiega też powstawaniu przerostów.

----------


## klaudynnka

Bardzo dobre są plastry contractubex, zapobiegają przerostom , blizna po nich jest wygładzona, zrobiła się jasna. odpowiada mi też to, że tylko na noc się je nakleja.

----------


## caprio

Ja myślę że w ogóle plastry to bardzo wygodny sposób walki z bliznami, ja z efektów stosowania sutriconu jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Blizna zostanie na pewno ale można się jej pozbyć więc nie masz się czym przejmować. Ja usuwałam blizny laserowo w CZS w Wawie i po bliżnie nie ma nawet znaku. Takie zabiegi nie są drogie więc nie masz co panikować  :Wink:  Poza tym są kremy, kremiki… tyle się tego narobiło, że na pewno znajdziesz coś dla siebie.

----------


## fonna

Powiem ci, że po plastrach contarctubex blizna  zrobiła się ledwo widoczna, taki efekt dla mnie jest zadowalający. Blizna wygładziła się, skóra jest elastyczna, żadnych przerostów .

----------


## minka21

Jak blizna nie jest duża i w miarę świeża to można ją też smarować olejkiem bio-oil, ja miałam taką ze 3cm na łokciu a teraz to cienka kreska, prawie jej nie widać długa na niecały cm. Poza tym ładnie zbladła a była bardzo czerwona jak zaczełam smarować, myślałam że mi tak szkarada już zostanie

----------


## mamucha

No dokładnie to zależy od wielkości czy tez głębokosci takiej blizny, bo jednak nie zawsze wystarcza takie "domowe" dzialania na wlasna reke. Blizne po cesarce wygladzalam lampami w Centrum Medycznym Bieńkowski bo i kremy i inne srodki, o ktorych piszecie po dwoch latach stosowania po prostu mnie zmeczyly a wlasciwie efekt byl marny. A tak lampa poszlo szybko, bezboleśnie i tez bezinwazyjnie

----------


## caprio

Nie znam nikogo, komu sutricon by nie pomógł przy regularnym stosowaniu. Tylko wiadomo, to wymaga trochę cierpliwości, ja przyklejałam plastry 3 miesiące.

----------


## Luiska

Ja też dobre 3 miesiące i taki jest zalecany czas. Ale leci szybko i naprawdę warto regularnie naklejać, bo efekty są bardzo widoczne. Ja prawie o swojej bliźnie nie pamiętam. Noszę nawet bardzo skąpe stroje na plażę, bo nikt jej nie zauważy.

----------


## molinuśka

Tak, plastry są bardzo dobre, miałam bliznę po operacji, plastry bardzo pomogły.  Nakleja się tylko na noc. Blizna zrobiła się gładka, jasna, nie ma przerostów itp.

----------


## Rysiaa

Widzę opinie o różnych plastrach silikonowych, więc dorzucę od siebie. Próbowałam różnych i jednak najlepiej mi podszedł sutricon. Są ciensze i wygodniej się je nosi. No i plus za wydajność.

----------


## matcelina

Dla mnie te, co się na noc nakleja są bez sensu. Dwa razy dłuższy czas leczenia. Sutricon spokojnie można nosić cały czas, tylko do mycia zdejmować. Skóra szybko się regeneruje, a plaster jest na tyle cienki, ze nie uwiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam usuwaną bliznę w CMD w Warszawie. Udaj się może do dermatologa, on doradzi Ci co powinnaś zrobić.

----------


## Mirta

no ja wlasnie rozgladam sie za specjalistami w Warszawie, bo wreszcie jakos dorosłam do decyzji wygladzenia blizny sprzed 10 lat. Byłam na 2 konsultacjach a w tym tygodniu u Doktora Konrada Lewandowskiego i chyba wlasnie u niego ostatecznie zdecyduje sie na zabieg. Doktor zaproponowal kilka rozwiazan. Myslalam nawet o laserze, ale poki mam odwage jednak chyba pojde w kierunku mezoterapii igłowej PLINEST. Czytalam sobie o tym pozniej tez na jego stronce. Iz tego co zauwazylam mezoterapia jest chyba jedna z takich najbardziej powszechnych metod w dodatku mało inwazyjna a skuteczna. Zalezy mi na czasie bo we wrzesniu mamy wesele wiec dobrze byloby juz byc po w dodatku ze zregenrowana cera. Doktor mowil ze mezoterapia tez wlasnie jest o tyle fajna, ze wprowadzane do skory witaminy odżywiaja ja na full przez co wyglada na odswiezona i kompletnie odnowiona

----------


## klarka9

Naklejaj na bliznę plastry contarctubex, mi pomogły na bliznę na nodze. Przede wszystkim blizna jest gładka i sporo jaśniejsza a naklejam dopiero drugi miesiąc.

----------


## pomponka

Te plastry są bardzo skuteczne, mi po nich tez zeszła blizna , jest ogromna poprawa, blizna jest bardzo mało widoczna. Plastry nakleja się na noc i można je przycinać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi niestety została blizna po oparzeniu tłuszczem  :Frown:  Ale teraz zabiegi usunięcia takiej blizny jak bardzo komuś przeszkadza zajmują lekarzowi chwilę i nie ma po niej śladu. Sama usuwałam jakiś czas temu blizny w Warszawie w 
 jednej z klinik na Wałbrzyskiej i mam spokój, chociaż nie wstydzę się już chodzić w krótkich spodenkach  :Smile:

----------


## agfaa

A próbowałaś olejku bio oil? Ja też go używałam na taką bliznę i ładnie się zmniejszyła i rozjaśniła, minka21 tu o tym już pisała a ja mogę tylko to potwierdzić co pisała

----------


## Annza

Prawda jest taka, że po prostu nie każdego stać na operację. Ale na szczęście właśnie są takie rozwiązania jak te plastry silikonowe, o których mowa jest w postach wyżej. Właśnie zaczęłam stosować. Poszperałam sobie, jak to ogarnąć, bo mam też bliznę po oparzeniu żelazkiem oraz po CC, więc 2w1. Z pierwszych uwag: plastry mimo dużego upału są wygodne, bardzo. Nie denerwują. Używam dopiero miesiąc, już powolutku widać efekty.

----------


## Nula

Też należę do osób które używały olejku bio oil i tak jak inni też mogę potwierdzić jego skuteczność, zresztą fakt że jest on przebadanym klinicznie środkiem  medycznym też potwierdza że jego działanie jest widoczne

----------


## pastka

Miałam dosyć poważne oparzenie ręki , po zagojeniu się rany zaczęłam codziennie na noc naklejać plastry contractubex, te plastry zapobiegają też przerostom. Blizna jest jasna, dużo gładsza i mam nadzieję, że będę zadowolona z końcowego efektu.

----------


## krajanka

A długo czekałaś na efekt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam bardzo długo nie gojącą sie ranę z powodu cukrzycy i stosowałam cuda i najlepiej sprawdził się spray Granulox  - opatrunek na rany z hemoglobiną.  Bardzo ładnie przyspieszyło gojenie i dla tego nie mam dużej blizny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja również stosowałam na bliznę na brzuchu plastry. ja wybrałam plastry sutricon, bo ponoć są najlepsze na rynku. miałam wąską bliznę więc jeden plaster cięłam na mniejsze kawałki. Trzeba jednak być cierpliwym....  u mnie była "stara" blizna i kuracja trwała 6 miesięcy. jednak plastry są o tyle fajne, że naklejasz i już, nie musisz ciągle się smarowac i bać, że się nie wchłonie itd itp, Blizna całkiem wygładzona

----------


## Klerra

> ja również stosowałam na bliznę na brzuchu plastry. ja wybrałam plastry sutricon, bo ponoć są najlepsze na rynku. miałam wąską bliznę więc jeden plaster cięłam na mniejsze kawałki. Trzeba jednak być cierpliwym....  u mnie była "stara" blizna i kuracja trwała 6 miesięcy. jednak plastry są o tyle fajne, że naklejasz i już, nie musisz ciągle się smarowac i bać, że się nie wchłonie itd itp, Blizna całkiem wygładzona



A z tym cięciem plastrów na mniejsze kawałki to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie jest. Szkody dla „kuracji” nie ma, a wydajność dużo większa. To w zasadzie jedna paczka na sporo czasu wystarcza

----------


## Alla25

Plastry tego rodzaju można nosić 24h? Nie powodują podrażnień, nie są niewygodne? Zastanawiam się nad zakupem, bo mam bliznę na nodze po skaleczeniu (wypadek z młodości). Dowiadywałem się o operację laserem, ale cena to masakra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie o to w tym chodzi, by nosić to 24 h na dobę i dlatego są takie skutecznie, bo pracują non stop, masując bliznę. nie musisz o niczym myśleć, czy ubranie się ubrudzi czy nie. Maści i kremy też nakłada się przecież tylko w domu, więc czas działania jest ograniczony.

----------


## Elli

Ja się poparzyłam blachą z pizza...Moje oparzenie goiło się perfekt pod plastrem hydokolidowym ale tylko do momentu, potem zaczęło się babrać i dopiero regularne wietrzenie pozwoliło się porządnie zagoić. Kupowałam serwety chirurgiczne bo są jałowe i podkładałam pod łapę i tak sapałam, rano przemywałam octeniseptem i zabezpieczałam plastrem chirurgicznym. Blizna jest ale jak na 5cm otwartą ranę i tak jest nieźle  :Big Grin:

----------


## NieNa

To i tak dobrze. Ja miałam niedużą bliznę po oparzeniu tłuszczem który mi prysnął z patelni i prawie całkiem zeszła po tym olejku bio oil, trzeba tylko faktycznie regularnie go wcierać

----------


## zosieńkaa

Mi pomogły plastry contarctubex, nakleja się na wygojoną ranę, codziennie na noc nakleja się nowy palster, można je tez przycinać i dopasować do blizny.

----------


## Majkeil

Sutricon ma bardzo dobre plastry. Silikonowe, tak więc elastycznie dopasowujące się do ciała, nie odpadające w trakcie noszenia. Plastry nie powodują np. uczucia ściągania skóry. Można w prosty sposób pozbyć się różnego typu blizn

----------


## amilus

tak, znam te plastry, też mnie wybawiły z opresji... stosowałam je tylko 3 miesiące, bo blizna była świeżutka. Co dwa dni naklejałam i nie musiałam myśleć o maściach i kremach

----------


## zielonnka

Contractubex naklejałam na noc prze prawie dwa miesiące i z końcowego efektu bardzo byłam zadowolona. Właśnie takich efektów oczekiwałam.

----------


## MartaMis

Ja stosuję plastry silikonowe Sutricon. Muszę przyznać, że po pierwsze są bardzo wygodne w użytkowaniu i dobrze się trzymają ciała, a po drugie są skuteczne. Po trzecie nie wiem czy to dla innych ważne, dla mnie tak – niczym nie pachną

----------


## kawalara

Nie zawsze skuteczne bedą plastry albo masci. Wszystko jest kwestią rodzaju blizny i glebokosci. Inne terapie beda zalecane w przypadku blizn potradzikowych a inne po oparzeniach. W klinice beauty skin w wawie usuwają blizny laserowo. Laser emerge stosuja do kazego rodzaju blizny, a cena zalezy od ilosci impulsow

----------


## Celina Rabsztyn

Nie wiem jak po takim oparzeniu, ale wiem,ze np po niewielkich oparzeniach są  zabiegi regenerujące skórę , np po oparzeniach fotochemicznych z uzyciem preparatu Restylane Skinboosters. I rzeczywiście efekt jest.  Natomiast to takich głębszych gdzieś z oleju np... ojj to długo schodzą takie rany. Ja miałam oparzenie olejem dłoń. Musiałam jechać do szpitala leczącego oparzenia

----------


## klineczka

Plastry sa w porządku, mi na nie duże oparzenie pomogły, regularnie, codziennie naklejałam nowy plaster i efekt fajny, blizna wygładzona, jasna no i mniejsza.

----------


## omenka

Bardzo lubię plastry contractubex, naklejam drugi miesiąc i moja blizna jest znacznie mniejsza.

----------


## Anija

Właśnie plastry są bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem. Są wygodne, praktyczne, łatwe w aplikacji. Co ważne są plastry Sutricon, nie ma jakiegoś rozróżnienia na dzień czy noc. Jest jeden plaster, który trzeba nakleić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

super pomysł a taki plaster który działa 24 na dobę to już w ogóle jest mój must have. Miałam niestety mały wypadek i została mi blizna. Jak tylko całkowicie się wygoi to wtedy kupuję sutricona i kleję  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anija

Myślę, że na tych plastrach się nie zawiedziesz. Są naprawdę komfortowe w użytkowaniu oraz skuteczne. Na tym nam kobietom najbardziej zależy

----------


## justana

Jakiś czas temu naklejałam plastry contractubex i w sumie po kilku tygodniach już widziałam poprawę a efekt końcowy bardzo mnie zadowolił.

----------


## Chemland_pl

Jeżeli chcesz na stałe pozbyć się blizn po oparzeni lub trądziku, to także zdecydowanie polecam udać się do dobrej klinki medycyny estetycznej na zabieg laserowy, który jest po prostu skuteczny i niemal bezbolesny.

----------


## ZosiaGorska

Na blizny najlepszy jest laser picosure, a potem trzeba pamiętać o odpowiednim nawilżeniu jak np. zabieg z użyciem Restylane SKinboosters.

----------

